# large glass soda bottles



## dw3000 (Feb 16, 2012)

I picked up a grab bag of bottles with beauties form the early 80's.  I remember finding these as a kid and returning them to the store for a 60 cent deposit, which bought a lot of candy.  I wonder if they have any value today as a collector's item.


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  dw3000
> 
> I wonder if they have any value today as a collector's item.


 Maybe in another 40 years, but they fill in a collection I guess...Jim[]


----------



## flasherr (Feb 16, 2012)

Some People like to make lamps out of larger bottles. Odd sizes so im guessing not from USA. I like the fact they have price on them. As far a value probably very little but i would have picked them up for my collection because of pricing stickers on them. Make for a good display and a good reference to cost at the period of time.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 16, 2012)

They are from Canada.  I agree, the price labels are a nice touch.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 16, 2012)

CANADIAN....HHMM...NO NOT INTERESTED..BUT I DO LIKE THE LARGER COKE BOTTLES...STILL LOOKIN FER A 3 LITER COKE BOTTLE...


----------



## fanboy (Feb 17, 2012)

The 1.5 Liter Coke is common; although people tend to ask silly prices for them.

 I am not a Pepsi person, but you don't see a lot of the 1.5L Pepsi bottles. Based on Coke bottles, the fact that it has both Oz and L on the label would indicate that it is from 1974-1976 when Canadian packaging was changed. Which would give it a limited production span.

 Chris


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Chris.  Good to know.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Timothy,

 If you don't mind plastic, Here's one. 











From.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 17, 2012)

THANKS...BUT NO THANK YOU....GLASS ONLY PLEASE


----------

